# Ponce Inlet and Surf Fishing



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Been catching alot of reds lately at POnce..norht side. I saw a report that the surf fishing is .........or was goood...about a week ago. ALot of Pomps. and whiting also. Is that still happening? I am going fishing later today again at POnce and EXPECT another red it's been so good, but i'd rather catch some good whiting and pomps. But i don't want to blow it and come home empty handed because i'd say the last 10 surf fishing attempts have been with NOTHING at all over the past couple years. Just never been very good on the surf. 
Anyone been catching them on the surf lately?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Pat, I have been putting off going to Ponce for that reason.
I don't want to lug all my gear to the Inlet on a 2 hour drive and come home with an empty cooler,
sunburned and exasperated with no fish on another 2 hour drive back home.
When it comes to salt water, I am NOT a CATCH AND RELEASE kinda guy !! LOL I want a cooler full of MEAT !!!
LOL LOL I guess I am getting too old to enjoy fishing like I did 30 years ago.
Titusville is only an hour drive for me and even that poops me out big time when it is blazing hot on the beach.

Good Luck !!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm going to head over to Ponce in half hour...will let you know how it goes. Trying to get near the low tide mark since it's always the best whenever the current is very slow or slack. Low tide..doesn't matter their..it's deep no matter what. At least you'll know if somethings biting out there and maybe you can try it the next day or two at slack tide.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice 20.5" flounder a few days ago on live mullet. Will be out there tomorrow morning again..tell you how it goes.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

patindaytona said:


> But i don't want to blow it and come home empty handed because i'd say the last 10 surf fishing attempts have been with NOTHING at all over the past couple years.


I suggest doing a lot of research on "reading the water" to help you to pick the right areas to fish in the surf.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Two reds today at Ponce. Kept one. Had 4 others bust my line. Live Mullet. North Side.


----------

